# Milwaukee Reaching hard



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

wonder how many 2" pipe threads it could really do on a 300.00 batery?


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I'd be willing to bet not as many as they claim, but does it really matter? You'd always have a spare battery anyway.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

EH, almost 2k for that threader and no dies compared to about $1200 for a rigid 700....
it may have its place but I doubt it has the torque of the 700 and you still need electric to charge the m-18 batteries, and in reality how long will the battery last under heavy load threading 1 1/2 to 2 inch pipe...
and I highly doubt it can take the abuse the 700 can nor have the longevity of a 700, my rigid 700 is well over 25 years old and is still going strong along with my rigid 300 thats over 30 years old.....
I dont see any reason to there claim of it threading faster than electric....and if you have a ton to thread the 300 with quick release dies on the carriage is the way to go...
maybe on a ladder way up top some place you dont want to run electric cords to thread a few in place pipes it would be useful...


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Yep. Who tf needs a smart water heater or a smart refrigerator, but people will buy it just because they make it. I'm sure there are some very limited circumstances when it could be more useful than an electric, but very few.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This is assanine. Who has small diameter threaded pipe that far away from electricity that they need a cordless threader? Or just get a mega press for the same price and much more usefulness! I really can't come up with a single scenario where this is necessary and worth the extra money. Just run csst or soft copper for your cabin in the woods. 

 Or spend that extra 1300$ on one of them new super quiet super small generators.










.


----------

